# Chicks are one week old!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't get over how much they've grown and what little personalities they are developing. Each chick has been gaining between 5 and 10 grams a day. It doesn't sound like much but when you consider that they started in the 30 to 40 gram range to begin with that essentially means that they are close to doubling their weight in a week (little piggies).

The wing feathers are really coming in on all of them and they all have the beginnings of frizzy looking little tails. The darkest one also is developing nice blue and black barring on her wings.

The dark one is the boldest of them all. She was the first to be willing then eager to come to my hand for treats and the first to let me pet her. I think she will be the ring leader, but so far she seems to be a benevolent leader.

They all seem to like foraging for food. They are sloppy with the feeders and have kicked a fair amount of food into the bedding and they all are spending all sorts of time scratching in the bedding to dig for the food. 

Sorry for the color on some of the pictures, the red tones are from the brooder lamp. I will take some better pics of each little one when I have a helper today or tomorrow.

The dogs are doing very well with being around them. If I have either of them in the room where the brooder is alone they each are generally very calm but interested in watching them. If I have both dogs they seems to charge each other up a bit, so I only bring both of them up if I have another person to help manage things. The chicks also are getting used to Lily and Peeves and don't drop and freeze anymore when they see a dog peering in at them. They continue their chickie ways pretty undisturbed.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww they are so cute! I'm still thinking buff Orpington on that MMM. Pretty sure mine is a Rhode Island Red or a Red Production. Sounds like Lilly and Peeves are doing great with them and vise versa. Can't wait to see more pics .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*New pictures of the baby girls!*

I took a couple of these myself, but most of them my mom took yesterday (sorry her thumb is in the way in one or two). There are a couple of good shots of my meal maker. I do think she is an orpington. She is the biggest of them all. She should break 100 grams when I weigh them this evening. 

All of them are gaining weight every day. After worrying about two of them a bit last week, they all seem to be on good track to being healthy happy grown ups. They are funny to watch. They run and flap, no take off yet. They are starting to try to take dust baths. They managed to spill a lot of food out of one feeder and it is now buried in the bedding. They like to forage scratch and when they get down to the level of the food they use if for the dust bath! 

They are also getting accustomed to being handled and seeing my hands as providing goodies. They all come running to see what I have if I lower my hand palm up to their level.


----------

